# febbre



## babsi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Vi è mai successo?
Lui è appena uscito, e a me ancora ribolle il sangue nelle vene.
Ma nel senso letterale della parola.
Che diamine sta cosa non è normale, non è possibile, è insana, mi ha fatto venire letteralmente LA FEBBRE solo parlando attraverso una cazzo di web cam.
Mio padre è entrato mentre stavamo parlando, mi ha salutato dandomi la buonanotte e mi poi mentre sta sulla porta indugia un attimo, mi guarda serio e mi fa:
"Stai bene?" 
E io:
"...Sì, perchè?" 
"Scotti." :diffi:
Io così, paonazza:
"..." :racchia:
"Hai la febbre?"  , continua, tra il preoccupato e l'incazzato.
"...No, sto bene" :blank:
, ho replicato deglutendo, cercando di fare la faccia impassibile.
MA E' IMPOSSIBILE, CAZZO.

E questi sono i cazzi di essermene tornata anche solo per qualche settimana a vivere qui, nel mio nido d'origine. Non vedo l'ora di rivolarmene via nella MIA casa, che cacchio, che lì non c'ho nessuno che mi squadra male se mi viene la febbre istantanea e violenta al solo parlare con qualcuno. No. Le coinqui non sono così impiccione.

Ritornando al succo, ma vi pare normale?
Sto ragazzo mi fa un effetto troppo bomba, cioè, non è possibile che mò devo prendermi na tachipirina per colpa de sto stronzo, non può condizionarmi così tanto addirittura la temperatura corporea, e che cacchio, a tutto c'è un limite, va bene che mi condizioni la testa, mi pieghi la volontà, mi plasmi la mente e le scelte e mi fai ingrifare con uno schiocco di dita come un' agnellina sacrificale sul patibolo, però mò addirittura la febbre....mi pare un tantino eccessivo.
Pensavo fosse qualcos'altro, il riscaldamento, bò.
Però è lui per forza.
Dopo un po' che è uscito mi si è sbollentata la cosa e sentivo freddo di nuovo.
Ora che ne riparlo e ci ripenso mi risale la calura ma di quelle pesanti, eh.
Quindi..
Ma che stronzo quanto lo odio.
Rientra tra mezzora.
Dio che strazio ormonale.

Allora lui è *lo Stronzo con la S maiuscola*, una conoscenza virtuale di quelle che se me lo dicevi uno o due mesi fa non c'avrei creduto manco se me l'avesse detto l'oracolo, perchè io a ste conoscenze virtuali tutto fumo e niente arrosto non c'ho mai creduto in vita mia, non mi sono mai fatta impelagare in ste cose senza né capo né coda, per fortuna, e mò a sto giro un po' me ne pento.
Ma d'altronde me la sono cercata.
In realtà io stavo cercando solo un po' di sano svago virtuale.
Sì insomma, ludico e quant'altro.
Per curiosità son entrata in una di ste web chat un po', come dire, alternative...che penso ero rimasta io l'unico essere umano al mondo a non averle provate, perchè pure se parlavo co l'amica mia più suora e morigerata mi diceva che le conosceva e ogni tanto s'era fatta na chattata con web cam su sti sitini strani....bene, e _allora perchè io no? _mi son detta in un giorno in cui mi sentivo particolarmente annoiata, ingrifata e curiosa e tutte e tre le cose messe assieme. Insomma entro, mi faccio la mia bella scorta visiva di bei culi visi addominali e fave di qualsiasi forma e dimensione e roba varia...scelgo bene e seleziono i miei tipettini e da brava ragazza risoluta e consapevole e determinata mi ci diverto un po'.
Però c'è da dire che sta cosa mi pesa quasi subito, sì ok avrò passato tempo, mi sarò svagata, ma quasi subito se a me una persona piace e interessa mi scatta la molla del "conosciamoci dal vivo", anche perchè credo sia normale, mica siamo di legno, sti giochetti virtuali del gatto e il topo e rincorriamoci e poi tiriamoci indietro sul più bello li lascio a qualcun'altro.

Ecco in tutto sto marasma di addominali e varie cam conosco un tizio.
Che poi sarebbe lui, lo Stronzo.
E da semplice svago virtuale si trasforma subito in altro.
Ci parliamo, ci vediamo, chiacchieriamo, scherziamo, mi piace la sua voce, il suo modo di porsi, mi entra subito nella testa, con una prepotenza inaudita.
Non c'è niente da fare, mi piace, mi sa prendere, sa come tenermi in riga, sa come gestirmi, mi azzittisce con una parola, io che non mi lascio mai piegare da nessuno manco fossi na bestiola feroce e indomita, questo qui mi tiene in pugno come fossi una ranocchietta che non può scappare da nessuna parte.
Non so se rendo bene l'idea.
Insomma sin da subito, dalla prima cam e dico dalla prima, un'intesa e una tensione sessuale a mille, roba che manco alle prime cotte stavo così inferocita e sconquassata. Per non parlare del cervello. Praticamente me lo violenta a più riprese e io son lì che subisco zitta e muta come na cagnolina che pare che ho momentaneamente dimenticato come ci si difende a voce e a parole. E' che non ce la faccio a ribellarmi. Ci provo ma è più forte di me. Comanda lui.
E cazzo se ci sa fare.
Strafottente. Arrogante. Presuntuoso. Cattivo. Diretto. Freddo. Menefreghista al massimo. Cinico. Realista. Malfidato. Bastardo. E stronzo, soprattutto.
Dom inconsapevole a livelli assurdi proprio, e il bello è manco se ne rende conto e io invece già son lì che striscio e faccio la bavetta dalla prima parola storta che m'ha detto.
Non so che diamine c'ha sto tizio, ma sin dalla prima cam che passiamo insieme sono consapevole che sarà solo la prima di una lunga serie, che mi ha già messo il cappio al collo e che lo voglio assolutamente risentire e rivedere. Sento che un legame si è stabilito da subito, sembra impossibile perchè lui manco lo sa e quando poi glielo dirò non ci crederà ovviamente, eppure io sento dentro di me che è così, che ha questo potere su di me, che ha quel "qualcosa" che cerco, che voglio, che mi attira come una calamita con una forza inesorabile, che anche volessi non posso tornare indietro.
Ci ripromettiamo sin dalla seconda volta di incontrarci davvero, anche se ci divide un oceano, ma si sa sono promesse fatte in quegli attimi di foga e turbinio di sensi che spesso voi ometti potete promettere pure il mondo che dopo appena fatto vi ricredete subito, e infatti lui il giorno dopo sembra ripensarci, mi ringhia senza mezza termini che sinceramente non vuole più stare al mio giochino, che non vuole essere uno dei tanti coglioni che si fanno fregare dalla prima sventola che passa, che ha capito che io voglio solo usarlo per farmi una bella scopata e via, poi chi si è visto si è visto, e lui si è stufato di queste cose e ormai cerca altro. Ci rimango di sasso perchè in effetti ci aveva preso, ovvero le mie intenzioni iniziali erano quelle, mi piaceva da morire e volevo farmelo, e do sta il problema? Pensavo fosse ben chiaro ad entrambi che era così la cosa, e se a lui stava bene, patti chiari amicizia lunga insomma, siamo entrambi maggiorenni e consapevoli.
Ma le cose cambiano, perchè se fosse stato davvero solo una scopata, non ci avrei perso tutto sto tempo e neuroni e incazzature dietro.
Ve la faccio breve, i giorni passano e nonostante qualche litigio e incomprensioni e e riappacificazioni varie(sì, sembriamo due fidanzatini che prima si fanno la guerra poi però non ce la fanno proprio a star l'uno senza l'altro e rifiniscono sempre e cmq insieme) ci conosciamo sempre di più, oltre all'attrazione subentra un'intimità, una complicità, una conoscenza, una sorta di improbabile familiarità, prima era un gioco, una provocazione, un trastullo, ora comincia ad assumere toni differenti la cosa. Mi piace nel suo tutto, caratterialmente, come persona, i suoi modi, il suo essere bastardo, e cerco di farglielo capire che la cosa si è evoluta, divento proprio un'altra persona con lui e mi sputtano alla grande tra grandi dichiarazioni d'interesse e complimenti sinceri e spassionati che fino a l'altro ieri avrei riso di me stessa pensandomi così diretta e indifesa. Mi sento senza armi, nel senso che io prima ero la stronza che non si sarebbe mai fatta avanti con un ragazzo, quella che prima aspetta che tu le dimostri il suo interesse e poi magari ci pensa, quella che prima l'orgoglio e la dignità e tutte ste convinzioni ferree che invece con lui sono andate tutte magnificamente a puttane, perchè non mi contengo proprio, gli dico tutto senza filtri, non trattengo niente, apparte che mi si legge negli occhi la mia voglia di vederlo e di sentirlo, ma poi proprio avevo deciso una volta tanto nella vita di buttarmi IO, di provarci IO, di sputtanarmi IO, di provare l'esatto contrario di ciò che avevo sempre fatto.
So che così rischio alla grande di prenderci una bella bastonata sui denti, e veramente già ce ne ho prese tante da lui, che è così magnificamente stronzo e bastardo e cattivo che a volte che gli basta la luna storta per stranirsi e trattarmi male e litighiamo alla grande e mi dico ma chi diavolo me lo fa fare di perdere tempo dietro a sto tizio qui che manco me lo da quando mi basterebbe uscire oggi stesso e darmi alla pazza gioia...
Cmq sia.
Il tempo si dilata e stiamo le ore a chiacchierare guardandoci e ammiccandoci attraverso quel cavolo di schermo che non si sa quante volte vorrei bucarlo e infilarmi in quella sua diavolo di stanza per poterlo anche solo sfiorare.
Sento proprio dolore fisico a volte, è una sensazione indescrivibile quanto possa mancarmi toccarlo davvero con queste mie mani anzichè solo immaginarmi di farlo, mi frustra e mi esalta al tempo stesso da morire, mentre parliamo non riesco a star ferma, divento irrequietissima, sbuffo di impazienza e voglia come un mantice, tremolo, rido, sembro una pazza, questa distanza e questa attesa mi fomentano da morire.
"Corri troppo tu"
Mi fa.
E io, tra me e me:
_Grazie al cappero che corro, tra qualche giorno riparto e dovrò aspettare un mese e mezzo o due prima di tornarmene in patria, mi pare anche normale che non è che corro, metto proprio il turbo, è diverso._:incazzato:
"Aspettami"
_Ad aspettarti un altro po' tra breve mi cresce la barba... -.-_
"Se veramente ci tieni, aspettami"
_E' quel che sto facendo, brutto animale, ma ancora non lo capisci, mi pare._
"Sai benissimo che ci tengo, mi piaci, voglio conoscerti davvero."
Ah sì?
"Stronza.
Avevo programmato tutto questa settimana, poi ho avuto quel casino di cui ti ho parlato, e io non voglio coinvolgerti con queste cose (_giustizia??namo bbene)_, non mi va che ci entri dentro, non te lo meriti, fammi risolvere un po' di cose e poi ci vediamo, sei capitata in un periodo strano, dammi tempo, vedrai che così sarà ancora più bello"
BHA

Io cmq non mi faccio infarcire con le parole.
OK, mi piace da morire.
Però non posso rimanere "fedele" a uno che manco ho incontrato dal vivo, e che diamine, cogliona sì ma non fino a questo punto. Ok risolviti i tuoi casini, fai ciò che vuoi, nel frattempo noi continuiamo pure a sentirci e vediamo come evolve la cosa, ok mi sta bene tutto,ma se io io te nel frattempo incontriamo qualcun'altro, mi pare ovvio che siamo liberi di fare ciò che ci pare.
Il problema è proprio questo.
Me lo ripeteva a rota che poteva succedere che uno dei due incontrasse qualcun'altro e si stufasse di aspettare invano; e poi quando ha saputo della mia ultima conoscenza.....si è incazzato a morte.
Ma vi pare normale sta cosa?
Io bò.
Cmq io continuo a farmi i cazzi miei, se vuol capire capisca.

Il problema è che in questo caso, putroppo per me, il virtuale ha vinto per ora sul reale, vi rendete conto?
Ok, mi sono fatta uno, un uomo in carne ed ossa, un bel figo e mi piace e tutto il resto....però non quanto lui. Ma come cazzo è possibile che uno schermo e una voce possano vincere su un corpo reale e due mani vere?
Però per ora è così.
*Virtuale batte Reale 1-0.*:unhappy:
E la cosa paradossale è che ora lo Stronzo è pure incazzato come una iena con me, anzichè capire che anche solo per il fatto che io lo preferisca ad una persona reale dandomi le barilate sui denti da sola sarei sì da internare, ma lui dovrebbe esserne felice perchè vuol dire che la cosa che mi lega a lui è davvero tanto FORTE; non ci arriva, ieri mi ha sfanculato scaldandosi come un pazzo, perchè lui è possessivo, è geloso al parossimo e non lo ammette, è sadico, è narciso, azzera tutto, vuole tutto, vuole tutta la mia testa, tutta me stessa, ci deve essere solo ed esclusivamente lui, non si accontenta di essere il primo, vuole essere L'UNICO.
Il bello è che lo è, nel suo genere, anche se non fisicamente, lo è nella mia testa, e questo dovrebbe bastargli.
E invece no.
...
che palle


----------



## Salomè (4 Gennaio 2013)

Minchia apa:


----------



## babsi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Salomè;bt6965 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia apa:


Eh lo so.
Mi ci vorrebbe un esorcismo in effetti, Salomè.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Gennaio 2013)

Eh carissima! il potere della web cam e della fantasia e di quel potere che hai virtuale e non reale da dimostrare. In queste poche parole avrei scritto già tutto, ma continuo un'altro po. Mi sa che stai viaggiando in cieli completamenti nuovi per te, attenta, attenta perchè la fantasia unita alla realtà è una bomba, e trovare la realtà in un'altra persona che ha imparato nella fantasia virtuale, è molto difficile. cosa ne esce fuori? ne esce fuori una nottata di sogni soltanto tuoi. 

P.S ho letto soltanto un quarto di quello che hai scritto.


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo;bt6970 ha detto:
			
		

> Eh carissima! il potere della web cam e della fantasia e di quel potere che hai virtuale e non reale da dimostrare. In queste poche parole avrei scritto già tutto, ma continuo un'altro po. Mi sa che stai viaggiando in cieli completamenti nuovi per te, attenta, attenta perchè la fantasia unita alla realtà è una bomba, e trovare la realtà in un'altra persona che ha imparato nella fantasia virtuale, è molto difficile. cosa ne esce fuori? ne esce fuori una nottata di sogni soltanto tuoi.
> 
> P.S ho letto soltanto un quarto di quello che hai scritto.


Ultimo ma io ne sono pienissimamente consapevole.
Proprio per questo aborrivo cosette virtuali, perchè la realtà è sempre diversa e, in genere, peggiore, da quel che sembra nel virtuale. Però qui, in questo caso specifico, credo che sarebbe MOOOOLTO migliore, dato che ormai è una persona che conosco un pochettino, la vedo, la sento parlare, la sento ridere, la vedo muoversi, (l'ho vista anche in _ogni _senso :mexican, and so on....e c'ho come l'impressione che dopo tutta st'attesa che mi ha fomentato e cotto a puntino con lui sarei una bomba a idrogeno anche se solo mi sfiorasse (quindi, manco a dì che sarebbe merito suo, insomma ).
Però ti do ragione da un punto di vista; e cioè, finchè non vedo, non credo, quindi dovrei prima poter "saggiare" con mano la cosaspaghetti:, per saperti ridire se era "wow" come credevo, oppure no.


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

poterti leggere, ma se, per me, tropppppisssssssimamente prolissa.


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui;bt6987 ha detto:
			
		

> poterti leggere, ma se, per me, tropppppisssssssimamente prolissa.


lui se adotti sta tattica pure coi libri, coi giornali, cogli articoli o con qualsiasi cosa superi le due righe e mezzo, direi che andiamo bene.:up:


----------



## Lui (7 Gennaio 2013)

ma tu non sei ne un libro, ne un giornale, ne nient'altro di scritto. 

non ho il tempo di leggere cose così lunghe, dovrei essere più rilassato, al momento non posso, magari di sera, ma poi ci sarebbe il rischio di addormentarsi.




scherzo, se posso lo forò dopo.


----------



## babsi (7 Gennaio 2013)

lui;bt6989 ha detto:
			
		

> ma tu non sei ne un libro, ne un giornale, ne nient'altro di scritto.
> 
> non ho il tempo di leggere cose così lunghe, dovrei essere più rilassato, al momento non posso, magari di sera, ma poi ci sarebbe il rischio di addormentarsi.
> 
> ...


Lui, leggiteli, ti sfido, e vedrai che non t'addormenti, al limite ti farai na risatina sotto i baffi.
Sempre che li porti.
O cmq avrai speso del tempo in una maniera alternativa:mexican:


----------



## Spider (7 Gennaio 2013)

ti trovo veramente divertente.
a quando un romanzo?
secondo me, potresti pensarci su, sul serio.


----------

